# Dead.Space.PAL.XBOX360-LoCAL



## cardyology (Oct 21, 2008)

Dead.Space.PAL.XBOX360-LoCAL up in the usual place!

Very excited now, I know there has been a USA release but is wasn't region free! So i've been waiting patiently for this. And now its here & I'm at work for another 6 1/2 hours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anybody beat the game yet?? Is it good?


----------



## Prime (Oct 21, 2008)

oh cool


----------



## cardyology (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya man, I cant wait to start dismembering some things!!


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 21, 2008)

Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Gonna finish gears 2 first , but then I'll play this. Meant to be really good.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 21, 2008)

Dammit.. where's my PC version?


----------



## Prime (Oct 21, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Dammit.. where's my PC version?



Stop with the damn posts about the PC Version.

First it was Fallout 3 then far cry 2 and now this. Stop complaining/talking about the pc version in a forum about the 360 version

(I don't mean just you CockroachMan i mean you and other people)


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 21, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saying.. today is the relase date for the PC one. Should be out already.. and the PC forum is lonely and dark, I don't like that place.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, I'll stop doing that


----------



## cardyology (Oct 21, 2008)

Back on topic, how is the game?

I know its had a slew of fantastic reviews, I wanna hear from someone who has beat it!

Is it amazing?


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 26, 2008)

Now that I was able to play the PC version.. Played it for 3 hours already.. really awesome! Scariest game I've ever played.. 

The sound effects are perfect, you constantly hear the sound of the creatures screaming and crawling through the vents which adds a lot, I loved how the game goes almost mute when you're out on space, something silly but that most people forget when making something on space!

This game is everything Doom 3 tried to be some years ago and failed.. it shows how a game can be scary without being completely dark..


----------



## phoood (Oct 26, 2008)

Damn hunters are unkillable.  had to find out the hard way


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished this today , great game. Far too much ammo about though. By the time you get the level 5 suit and start upgrading weapons , you're basically a walking tank. Also tried too much for the cheap scares with stuff popping out of vents and so predictable , every single time you do anything of significance , monsters appear. Area of dead bodies 100% they are going to pop up or change at some point when you walk past , it's as if the monsters are stalking you,  just waiting for you to do something of importance ,so they can pop up and say hello.


----------

